# Things we find neat



## puckhead

just a random thread, for random things.
here's one


----------



## zontar

Makes me want to go play with Lego.


----------



## -ST-

Oh - for Pete's sake. I must have come back and looked at that picture at least three times before I figured out who and what this was supposed to be. Now if they had lego fuzzy guitars I think that it would have all fit together better for me.


----------



## mhammer

What is there to get? A couple of Chasidic Jews with an old car. Never been to Brooklyn before?


----------



## Guest




----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## Intrepid

I think this is taking the "weight relieved" concept to extremes.

View attachment 4065


----------



## Intrepid

Taking weight relief further with a cool spider web theme.

View attachment 4066


----------



## Intrepid

Last one. A Hexagon pattern. These things must be a blessing on the shoulder but light on sustain.


View attachment 4067


----------



## Intrepid

Okay, okay, if you insist here's another. Anybody have experience with any of these?


View attachment 4068


----------



## sulphur

Aren't they those 3D printed guitars?


----------



## Intrepid

Here's something I didn't notice in the orange guitar above. Little freaking orange bugs inside the cavity. Very cool.


View attachment 4069


----------



## Intrepid

Yes they are. Made in New Zealand. I found them surfing the other day and thought they were pretty unique. Here's a small blurb on them.


> Based out of Auckland, New Zealand, Odd Guitars is the brainchild of Olaf Diegel, a long-standing Design Engineer with a passion for 3D printing and other state of the art manufacturing technologies.
> His line of highly personalize and customizable guitars uses the 3D printing technology of Selective Laser Sintering (SLS). SLS is a process that can be used to create highly detailed 3D objects by layering nylon powder that is fused to create the desired shape. Due to it;s creation as a single piece, these guitars have extremely intricate details incorporated into them without the hassle of assembly. Featuring an inner wooden core that links the neck to the bridge. With the choice of Maple and Mahogany and several hardware options that allows the musician the ability to customize the tone and sustain to suit their desired sound.
> With a price tag ranging between $3000 to $4000 (US) these guitars are certainly at the higher end and most likely out of the price range of your typical musician. But their mix of unique art and comparable sound makes this modern masterpieces the dream of any guitar lover





sulphur said:


> Aren't they those 3D printed guitars?


----------



## sulphur

Dangers of hanging your guitars...



Toob chess...


----------



## puckhead

jimihendrix said:


>


pardon my langyage, but ........ holy shit.


----------



## jimihendrix

Would ya believe that I'm the _other_ one of "only two people in the world" who can do this trick...???...


----------



## puckhead

missed it by _that _much


----------



## puckhead

oh this one's good, too


----------



## jimihendrix

[video=youtube;sBlhrTpi69E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBlhrTpi69E[/video]


----------



## -ST-

The carving was a gift from a regular at my shows. He started the carving unbeknownst to me before I knew that I would be getting the guitar. He turned up with it on the same night that I used this guitar for the first time.


----------



## puckhead

jimihendrix said:


> Get Smart video


-----^ your "would ya believe" made me think of that.
you have to be a certain age to get that connection right away


----------



## puckhead




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Intrepid

Very cool. I especially like the broken wine glass.


laristotle said:


>


----------



## mhammer

Intrepid said:


> Yes they are. Made in New Zealand. I found them surfing the other day and thought they were pretty unique. Here's a small blurb on them.


Neat, but I do NOT want to look for the guitar pick that fell inside.


----------



## Intrepid

Very funny!


mhammer said:


> Neat, but I do NOT want to look for the guitar pick that fell inside.


----------



## Intrepid

I wonder if these motorcycles come in pairs?


View attachment 4078


----------



## Intrepid

This one is definitely a "shoe in"!



View attachment 4079


----------



## Intrepid

This bike always reminds me of "Hamburger Hungry". Does anybody remember that burger from the old Red Barn Hamburger chain?


View attachment 4080





View attachment 4081


----------



## mhammer

Intrepid said:


> I wonder if these motorcycles come in pairs?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078


Gotta be one of the easiest polishing jobs around, eh? No edges to deal with.


----------



## Intrepid

Can you imagine carrying this guitar around to Gigs? Where the heck do you find a case for something like this?


View attachment 4089


----------



## sulphur




----------



## cheezyridr

when you're on the go, but you GOTTA go....

View attachment 4093


----------



## Guest

Notice that there's no traditional gas tank?
I wonder if it runs on methane. lol.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I thought this was neat. 










for the star wars fan who has a patio










Can't forget the trekkies who remember the borg, it is sad that I got the joke


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Bridge City Tool Works makes a neat Low angle Block Plane.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

My newest wood working toy


----------



## puckhead

sulphur said:


>


Are we not cats?


----------



## mhammer

The measuring cup my son bought me. You can read it from above.


----------



## keto

puckhead said:


> Are we not cats?


MEOWee are DeeeVo


----------



## puckhead

wow.
_
Dolly Parton’s original recording of “Jolene” slowed down by 25% is surprisingly awesome_
http://twentytwowords.com/2013/08/1...ne-slowed-down-by-25-is-surprisingly-awesome/


----------



## keto

puckhead said:


> wow.
> _
> Dolly Parton’s original recording of “Jolene” slowed down by 25% is surprisingly awesome_
> http://twentytwowords.com/2013/08/1...ne-slowed-down-by-25-is-surprisingly-awesome/


As is her live performance of the song with, of all people, Miley Cyrus. Dolly can still hit some NOTES, and their voices are very complementary. Just don't look, Dolly's a little...patched up these days.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6H4r1kWqSM


----------



## puckhead

picture from the 1959 World Series


----------



## bluesguitar1972

puckhead said:


>


I love this one...saw it before. Damn that perspective... lol


----------



## cheezyridr

Jim DaddyO said:


> Bridge City Tool Works makes a neat Low angle Block Plane.


i dont work with wood, but that's just gorgeous!


----------



## urko99

Jim DaddyO said:


> Bridge City Tool Works makes a neat Low angle Block Plane.


Wow, as a desighner/machichinist by trade, I can really appreciate that! That must be worth a fortune to produce!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Bridge City Tool Works makes art as much as tools. Google them and check them out. I don't think they are losing money, they know how to charge....lol. Boutique builders are not limited to only music equipment.


----------



## puckhead

8 minute explanation of a 30 second rocket launch. (Apollo 11 Saturn V)
and very, very cool http://www.wimp.com/saturnlaunch/


----------



## zontar




----------



## Intrepid

More strange guitars. Who buys these?


View attachment 4107


----------



## Intrepid

A little odd.



View attachment 4108





How do you tune this thing?


----------



## Intrepid

I would play this one.


View attachment 4109




I'm a Batman fan.


----------



## Intrepid

Most people would agree this guitar matches my playing ability!


View attachment 4111





The one on the right.


----------



## puckhead

dogs. (not mine)











and then this one....


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Intrepid said:


> More strange guitars. Who buys these?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107


I like the steam punk vibe on this one


----------



## Intrepid

Definitely an industrial vibe.


View attachment 4113


----------



## Intrepid

Pacman anyone?



View attachment 4114


----------



## Intrepid

The perfect guitar for playing the old "Surf Music".


View attachment 4115


----------



## Intrepid

Makes Pagey's doubleneck look like toy!


View attachment 4116


----------



## Intrepid

When you want to get mellow this guit is perfect.


View attachment 4117


----------



## Intrepid

A group of guitars ready for those tough Gigs.


View attachment 4119


----------



## Intrepid

I think this guitar is a "cheap trick".


View attachment 4121


----------



## zontar




----------



## Jim DaddyO

I thought this was neat.


----------



## Intrepid

I'm liking this one. Better than strange looking guitars.


Jim DaddyO said:


> I thought this was neat.


----------



## Intrepid

Something "fishy" about this guitar.


View attachment 4128


----------



## Intrepid

Warning Image may be objectionable to some males. An excellent depiction of the male/female struggle. We're losing.


View attachment 4129


----------



## mhammer

Intrepid said:


> I think this guitar is a "cheap trick".
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121


...and I think Rick Neilsen is standing about as upright as is humanly possible, while holding it.


----------



## puckhead

six minutes of Robert DeNiro losing his shit. fun stuff
http://www.uproxx.com/videos/2013/08/supercut-robert-de-niro-loses-his-sht/


----------



## Intrepid

Some crazy DeNiro rants from some of my favourite movies. Thanks for posting this video compilation.


----------



## sulphur

Moooooo....ew...

[video=youtube;FavUpD_IjVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavUpD_IjVY[/video]


----------



## Guest

Ah, the fun with the video equivalent of photoshop.
Here's another in the same vein.

[video=youtube;ZixgIE3WShk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZixgIE3WShk#at=55[/video]


----------



## -ST-

Well that was different.



puckhead said:


> six minutes of Robert DeNiro losing his shit. fun stuff
> http://www.uproxx.com/videos/2013/08/supercut-robert-de-niro-loses-his-sht/


Think that I'll have to stay away from people for a few hours. I wouldn't want to catch myself channeling DeNiro.


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm guessing most of you won't think this is as funny as i do. but then again, i think the other 2 movies that tie for top 3 funniest of all time are fletch, and either ghostbusters, or trading places maybe caddyshack. but here you go, anyhow. 

[video=youtube_share;92mFlANJ3Ew]http://youtu.be/92mFlANJ3Ew[/video]


----------



## Intrepid

It's funny cheezy!


cheezyridr said:


> i'm guessing most of you won't think this is as funny as i do. but then again, i think the other 2 movies that tie for top 3 funniest of all time are fletch, and either ghostbusters, or trading places maybe caddyshack. but here you go, anyhow.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;92mFlANJ3Ew]http://youtu.be/92mFlANJ3Ew[/video]


----------



## Intrepid

Since we appear to be on a "cow" theme, here's a neat bovine commercial.


[video=youtube;nv1FhC_ascw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv1FhC_ascw[/video]


----------



## puckhead




----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;JohcbfO0OjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JohcbfO0OjA[/video]

Oops--I thought the thread was, "Things we find meat"


----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;cV0dojOzfnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV0dojOzfnY[/video]


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;fCWW8k2vyrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCWW8k2vyrk[/video]


----------



## Intrepid

Now that's funny! Serves him right!


laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;fCWW8k2vyrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCWW8k2vyrk[/video]


----------



## Intrepid

Meanest Bull I've ever seen. Must be a rough pasture.


View attachment 4195


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## blam

frog/iphone thing made me laugh real good.


----------



## mhammer

Since we seem to be in a cute animal commercial video mood, here is one of my very favourite commercials from my youth. It is actually for Red Rose tea. My own recollection is that it would start with a voice-over and the British narrator saying in a very dignified manner "It's tea-time in Britain". That part seems to be missing here, but it's the same commercial, and it rocks. Enjoy.

[video=youtube;prVRwXAWFeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prVRwXAWFeA[/video]


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;ZXeI-OGvtXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXeI-OGvtXU[/video]


----------



## Mr Boggie

The back flip to finger is certainly neat. Thanks for sharing these, I had a nice view.


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm tellin ya, if they made these movies, they would be HUGE.

[video=youtube_share;Kk9oa_PiXAk]http://youtu.be/Kk9oa_PiXAk[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr

[video=youtube_share;tw7CKnfk4JY]http://youtu.be/tw7CKnfk4JY[/video]


----------



## Jim DaddyO

[video=youtube;9J4o8v9Uj6M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J4o8v9Uj6M[/video]

I got this at the Stratford Spectacular in Grand Bend, 2009, it was kinda neat.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

[video=youtube;R6J9ZSboP6E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6J9ZSboP6E[/video]

This was at the Canadian Nationals the same year in Grand Bend


----------



## Intrepid

Very cool. Nice flame.


Jim DaddyO said:


> [video=youtube;R6J9ZSboP6E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6J9ZSboP6E[/video]
> 
> This was at the Canadian Nationals the same year in Grand Bend


----------



## puckhead




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Wasted a few hours of my life with this one


----------



## Intrepid

This one looks like she may have been hurt.


puckhead said:


>


----------



## Mooh

Mooh approved.



laristotle said:


> Ah, the fun with the video equivalent of photoshop.
> Here's another in the same vein.
> 
> [video=youtube;ZixgIE3WShk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZixgIE3WShk#at=55[/video]


----------



## Intrepid

Well you figured out a way to keep from posting.


Jim DaddyO said:


> Wasted a few hours of my life with this one


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Some theories are neat










some pics turn out neat










some humour is neat


----------



## Robert1950

[video=youtube;teME3jZUfwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teME3jZUfwU[/video]


----------



## puckhead

Jim DaddyO said:


> Wasted a few hours of my life with this one


that's Shay Laren, in case you want to do more research 
(warning: nsfw results)


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest

The Homer


----------



## GTmaker

I'll jump in on this one too....

Allmost finished the 4th rewatch of the TV series LOST. (available on DVD everywhere).

IF you havent seen it and are not spoiled with major plot reveals, you realy should make the effort and watch it.
Its one of those series where there are no stand alone episodes ( its just one connected story) so you'll have to start from the beginning and enjoy the journey.

By far the BEST original series to hit the TV screen.

Since there is so little good TV to watch these days, Id say its a must see.

In closing, I think the TV series LOST is neat.

G.


----------



## cheezyridr

ok, these are nsfw
no nudity, and not really bad, but there is some underwear and bikini in it. some workplaces are strict. youtube links below

http://youtu.be/eS8YADJxycM

http://youtu.be/A52eASJ3zAI


----------



## puckhead




----------



## zontar




----------



## -ST-

Hi zontar,



zontar said:


>


It must just be too late. I don't understand this at all. Explain?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

-ST- said:


> Hi zontar,
> 
> 
> 
> It must just be too late. I don't understand this at all. Explain?


Not a Monty Python fan? Holy Grail was a hilarious movie.


----------



## Guest

But it's a killer bunny!

[video=youtube;cCI18qAoKq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCI18qAoKq4[/video]


----------



## Intrepid

Strangely, one of my favourite scenes.


laristotle said:


> But it's a killer bunny!
> 
> [video=youtube;cCI18qAoKq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCI18qAoKq4[/video]


----------



## -ST-

Monty Python <= I don't understand but back to "Things we like..."

Here's a Monty I like (and actually understand)





The Monty Hall Problem 

Click the picture to see what I mean.



PS - Monty Hall is from Winnipeg.


----------



## -ST-

Oh Monty! Monty!! Monty!!!

[video=youtube_share;brt85SssQKU]http://youtu.be/brt85SssQKU?t=3m33s[/video]

If the link doesn't take you there, you can fast forward to 3:33


----------



## Robert1950

Whatever happened to Alfred E Newman,... He grew up.


----------



## zontar

-ST- said:


> Monty Python <= I don't understand but back to "Things we like..."


For some of us posting Python isn't going off topic, so we never left Things we like or find neat.


----------



## zontar




----------



## bluzfish

zontar said:


> For some of us posting Python isn't going off topic, so we never left Things we like or find neat.


Or anything Stooges...


----------



## -ST-

Hi zontar,



-ST- said:


> Monty Python <= I don't understand but back to "Things we like..."
> 
> Here's a Monty I like (and actually understand)...





zontar said:


> For some of us posting Python isn't going off topic, so we never left Things we like or find neat.


No offence intended and it was a poor turn of phrase on my part.


----------



## -ST-

Hi zontar,



zontar said:


>


Here's one of my favourite albums. Enjoy.

[video=youtube;ZV_UnWn3Mx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV_UnWn3Mx4[/video]


----------



## zontar

bluzfish said:


> Or anything Stooges...


Ditto



-ST- said:


> Hi zontar,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offence intended and it was a poor turn of phrase on my part.


No offense taken.


----------



## Robert1950

The Les Paul picture made me remember commercial. It is really neat.

[video=youtube;Ze9FopzWbV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze9FopzWbV4[/video]


----------



## mhammer

Yeah, love that commercial. Brings vindication to every old fart everywhere.

Not exactly the same thing, but reminded me of what has to be the greatest "intellectual revenge" scene in the history of film:

[video=youtube;sXJ8tKRlW3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXJ8tKRlW3E[/video]


----------



## mhammer

-ST- said:


> Hi zontar,
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of my favourite albums. Enjoy.
> 
> [video=youtube;ZV_UnWn3Mx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV_UnWn3Mx4[/video]


I actually have that on an 8-track, believe it or not. Used to let that sucker run continuously while I worked in the shop. Chock full of coy witty banter.


----------



## puckhead

61 mph curve ball


----------



## -ST-

Hi mhammer, 



mhammer said:


> I actually have that on an 8-track, believe it or not. Used to let that sucker run continuously while I worked in the shop. *Chock full of coy witty banter.*


I hear lots of coy witty banter in the playing too. Do you?


PS - I really enjoy your posts.


----------



## Guest




----------



## puckhead

look at the mountaintop at 0:03, then wait for it

[video=youtube;8wWuH7MIeCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wWuH7MIeCA[/video]


----------



## Intrepid

Holy crap that was ugly.


puckhead said:


> look at the mountaintop at 0:03, then wait for it
> 
> [video=youtube;8wWuH7MIeCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wWuH7MIeCA[/video]


----------



## Robert1950

[video=youtube;YgYEuJ5u1K0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgYEuJ5u1K0[/video]


----------



## -ST-

*from my cold dead hands...*


--&isin;&infin;&Theta;&Xi; Please click the picture for more details &Xi;&Theta;&infin;&ni;--


----------



## Steadfastly

mhammer said:


> The measuring cup my son bought me. You can read it from above.


That is an excellent idea. I'm going to get me one of those.


----------



## Steadfastly

My new "Smart" mustang.


----------



## -ST-

Hi Steadfastly,



Steadfastly said:


> My new "Smart" mustang.
> 
> ... didn't want to quote the picture in here ...


Now we're definitely in Things That Make You Go…EWW territory.


----------



## zontar




----------



## puckhead

cats. because they just don't give a shit.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

I was wondering how that first one (with the 5 people) was done, but seeing this second one with Batman and Robin reminded me of the guy who does sidewalk chalk drawings in perspective to create neat illusions. 

I think the neatest part of those is the planning that goes into it and has to incorporate the likely perspective adjustments required to make the resulting image seem believable. VERY clever.


----------



## puckhead




----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950

This commercial is the clearest I have of any memory when I was a kid in Windsor. Black and White TV, rabbit ears, four channels, 3 from Detroit, 1 from Windsor. I remember five things from the mid 50s TV. This along with Mighty Mouse, Soupy Sales, Howdy Doody and baseball. I loved that commercial.



mhammer said:


> Since we seem to be in a cute animal commercial video mood, here is one of my very favourite commercials from my youth. It is actually for Red Rose tea. My own recollection is that it would start with a voice-over and the British narrator saying in a very dignified manner "It's tea-time in Britain". That part seems to be missing here, but it's the same commercial, and it rocks. Enjoy.
> 
> [video=youtube;prVRwXAWFeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prVRwXAWFeA[/video]


----------



## Intrepid

Carrying on with the Monkey theme, here are a few monkey buds having a dance.


[video=youtube;RdfURi_0DV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdfURi_0DV8[/video]


----------



## -ST-

*ahem ... broader view of the concept*

Hi zontar,



zontar said:


>




Riffing on a theme. 

... Hey zontar - want to trade eights?


----------



## zontar

-ST- said:


> Hi zontar,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riffing on a theme.
> 
> ... Hey zontar - want to trade eights?


I'll stick with the one long term, and leave you to serial monogamy.


----------



## -ST-

Well if you've found a keeper, 



zontar said:


> I'll stick with the one long term, and leave you to serial monogamy.


How much better to keep her.

Tis sad but true for the serial monogamist: All the relationships are the same. Only the details change. 

Or so I've been told.


----------



## Intrepid

I've been a monogamist for 32 years. Wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## -ST-

Intrepid said:


> I've been a monogamist for 32 years. Wouldn't change a thing.


Well, I find *that *neat.


----------



## Robert1950

I hate to be such a nit-picker here,... well not really,... but it is serial polygamy, many partners one after another, as opposed to regular polygamy which is more than one partner at the same time, in parallel so to speak... I think



zontar said:


> I'll stick with the one long term, and leave you to serial monogamy.


----------



## -ST-

Hi Robert1950,



Robert1950 said:


> I hate to be such a nit-picker here,... well not really,... but it is serial polygamy, many partners one after another, as opposed to regular polygamy which is more than one partner at the same time, in parallel so to speak... I think


Got a reference for that?

Everything I found ( cursory search ) gave me something like this:



> the practice of engaging in a succession of monogamous sexual relationships
> 
> Source: http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/serial-monogamy


----------



## Intrepid

We used to refer to it as "playing the field" (many partners one at a time or all at once) or "plowing one field" (one partner forever). I chose the latter.


----------



## mhammer

Robert1950 said:


> This commercial is the clearest I have of any memory when I was a kid in Windsor. Black and White TV, rabbit ears, four channels, 3 from Detroit, 1 from Windsor. I remember five things from the mid 50s TV. This along with Mighty Mouse, Soupy Sales, Howdy Doody and baseball. I loved that commercial.


Though it doesn't hold up as well over the intervening half-century, if you're at all like me, THIS would have been the absolute neatest thing you could possibly imagine in those black and white days, when everything actually _was_ in black and white, both morally and video-ly, without any shades of grey (50 or any other integer).

[video=youtube;GPhZsauluXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPhZsauluXM[/video]


----------



## Robert1950

-ST- said:


> Hi Robert1950,
> 
> Got a reference for that?


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Serial+polygamy

http://psychologydictionary.org/serial-polygamy/

http://www.crosswalk.com/church/pas...al-polygamy-multiple-wives-one-at-a-time.html


----------



## -ST-

Thanks Robert1950,



Robert1950 said:


> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Serial+polygamy
> 
> http://psychologydictionary.org/serial-polygamy/
> 
> http://www.crosswalk.com/church/pas...al-polygamy-multiple-wives-one-at-a-time.html


PS - 

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Serial+polygamy redirects to 

serial monogamy
n
the practice of having a number of long-term romantic or sexual partners in succession

The last one was interesting reading.


----------



## Robert1950

-ST- said:


> Thanks Robert1950,
> PS -
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Serial+polygamy redirects to
> 
> serial monogamythe practice of having a number of long-term romantic or sexual partners in succession
> 
> The last one was interesting reading.


It seems as if the terms have been used interchangeably


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> Though it doesn't hold up as well over the intervening half-century, if you're at all like me, THIS would have been the absolute neatest thing you could possibly imagine in those black and white days, when everything actually _was_ in black and white, both morally and video-ly, without any shades of grey (50 or any other integer).
> 
> [video=youtube;GPhZsauluXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPhZsauluXM[/video]


I remember that commercial. My older brother got one for x-mas.
I lost all the pieces (so I was told. 2 1/2 yrs old). lol.


----------



## bluzfish

mhammer said:


> Though it doesn't hold up as well over the intervening half-century, if you're at all like me, THIS would have been the absolute neatest thing you could possibly imagine in those black and white days, when everything actually _was_ in black and white, both morally and video-ly, without any shades of grey (50 or any other integer).
> 
> [video=youtube;GPhZsauluXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPhZsauluXM[/video]


My little brother got one of those for Christmas one year. By the time he got to play with it, most of the parts were strewn around the bush by me and my big brother.


----------



## Intrepid

You guys were lucky kids. For some reason my Parents thought I needed underwear and socks a lot more than toys.


----------



## GTmaker

OK...investing a few minutes on something that may change your life is neat...

https://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?feature=player_embedded&v=nj2ofrX7jAk


G.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Intrepid

As long as you don't have an aversion to snakes this one's a cutey.


View attachment 4712


----------



## Intrepid

Is this a trekky kind of vibe?


View attachment 4713


----------



## -ST-

zontar said:


>


Must be for heavy metal. Must weigh a tonne unless it's chambered.

Very cool.


----------



## Intrepid

This one is a foot long.


View attachment 4714


----------



## zontar

Intrepid said:


> Is this a trekky kind of vibe?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713


This may sound geeky--but that's Star _Wars_, not Star _Trek_...


----------



## -ST-

Hi Intrepid,



Intrepid said:


> This one is a foot long.
> View attachment 4714


Not to be played while wearing these in a military band.



View attachment 4716


US Army bans toe shoes: "Detract from professional .... image"




So I'm sure these would definitely be out.



View attachment 4717


----------



## zontar

-ST- said:


> So I'm sure these would definitely be out.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717


I'm tempted to get a pair of those.


----------



## -ST-

Hi zontar,


zontar said:


> I'm tempted to get a pair of those.
> View attachment 4717


I've seen way too many dead-body shows to be able to imagine walking around in those. Creepy.


----------



## zontar

I said I was tempted--I didn't say I would.

Often I resist temptation.


----------



## -ST-

Hi Intrepid,



Intrepid said:


> As long as you don't have an aversion to snakes this one's a cutey.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712


For some reason this reminded me of...


----------



## -ST-

Hi Intrepid,



Intrepid said:


> Is this a trekky kind of vibe?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713


Naw - as zontar said, that's Star Wars.

Now THIS is Star Trek.



View attachment 4719


Edit - click the picture to see it in it's original context.


----------



## puckhead

not real sure


----------



## Intrepid

mhammer said:


> Though it doesn't hold up as well over the intervening half-century, if you're at all like me, THIS would have been the absolute neatest thing you could possibly imagine in those black and white days, when everything actually _was_ in black and white, both morally and video-ly, without any shades of grey (50 or any other integer).]
> 
> Here's a very cool commercial from the 60's. The little kid even shoots a bad guy.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;aMqd5EQXD-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMqd5EQXD-g[/video]


----------



## zontar

Even though there's an error on this-


----------



## -ST-

Hi Intrepid,



Intrepid said:


> mhammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though it doesn't hold up as well over the intervening half-century, if you're at all like me, THIS would have been the absolute neatest thing you could possibly imagine in those black and white days, when everything actually _was_ in black and white, both morally and video-ly, without any shades of grey (50 or any other integer).]
> 
> Here's a very cool commercial from the 60's. The little kid even shoots a bad guy.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;aMqd5EQXD-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMqd5EQXD-g[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - $7.00 for the set.
> Back in the 60s it would have taken me more than a day to earn that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Intrepid

-ST- said:


> Hi Intrepid,
> 
> 
> 
> Naw - as zontar said, that's Star Wars.
> 
> Now THIS is Star Trek.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719
> 
> 
> Edit - click the picture to see it in it's original context.


Thanks for the help. I'm not much of a sci-fi guy.


----------



## Steadfastly

I find this pretty neat. I've lived here my whole life.


----------



## puckhead




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


>


The look on the Russian player's face (#15) is priceless.


----------



## mhammer

Intrepid said:


> mhammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though it doesn't hold up as well over the intervening half-century, if you're at all like me, THIS would have been the absolute neatest thing you could possibly imagine in those black and white days, when everything actually _was_ in black and white, both morally and video-ly, without any shades of grey (50 or any other integer).]
> 
> Here's a very cool commercial from the 60's. The little kid even shoots a bad guy.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;aMqd5EQXD-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMqd5EQXD-g[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> That would have been most likely in response to the popularity at the time of "_The Untouchables_", with Robert Stack as Elliot Ness.
Click to expand...


----------



## -ST-

I wonder if the kids who wanted "The Untouchables" gun would be considered geeks today.

Given $7.00 then or $49.99 now, this looks like a real bargoon.



View attachment 4797

View attachment 4798

View attachment 4799



--== Please click the pictures to see it in context ==--


----------



## Robert1950

This particular cover...


----------



## keto

Steadfastly said:


> The look on the Russian player's face (#15) is priceless.


I think he's flinching from Cournyer's stick coming up in celebration more than the 'stink' of the goal.


----------



## Steadfastly

keto said:


> I think he's flinching from Cournyer's stick coming up in celebration more than the 'stink' of the goal.


You may very well be right!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Intrepid

Let's see if this works.


View attachment 4811


----------



## Intrepid

View attachment 4812


How many Caribou bit the dust to make this bench?


----------



## Steadfastly

Intrepid said:


> View attachment 4812
> 
> 
> How many Caribou bit the dust to make this bench?


If they were shot in the winter.........none because they would have bit snow!

If they were shot in the fall before the snow came..........four?


----------



## Intrepid

Steadfastly said:


> If they were shot in the winter.........none because they would have bit snow!
> 
> If they were shot in the fall before the snow came..........four?


Nice work Steady. Accurate and funny response.


----------



## Bubb

Well,considering they shed their antlers every year,it could be possible that no caribou bit the snow/dust for that bench.

Looks cool though .


----------



## Bubb

zontar said:


> I'm tempted to get a pair of those.


Just get laces tattooed on your feet .sdsre


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Shark

View attachment 4816


View attachment 4817


----------



## Intrepid

A friend sent me some pics of cats that are somewhat cute and somewhat weird. So I thought I would share a few for you cat lovers out there.


View attachment 4834


----------



## Intrepid

Here's an interesting one. Obviously hasn't missed any meals.


View attachment 4835


----------



## Intrepid

Sometimes cats can be very interesting. This one seems happy.


View attachment 4836


----------



## Intrepid

Sometimes they are just plain goofy.


View attachment 4837


----------



## Intrepid

And some are just so serious.


View attachment 4838


----------



## Robert1950

[video=youtube;7si4k_i4JhI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7si4k_i4JhI[/video]


----------



## puckhead




----------



## Intrepid

Interesting Wipeout.


View attachment 4840


----------



## -ST-

*I won't be riding this any time soon*


View attachment 4852

--== click the picture to see it in context ==--


----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

-ST- said:


> View attachment 4852
> 
> --== click the picture to see it in context ==--


A guitar made for *country* tunes only? 

Being a country person I would love to own that.


----------



## puckhead




----------



## Intrepid

How about another hank Williams pic?


----------



## zontar




----------



## -ST-

Hi puckhead,



puckhead said:


>


What is this?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

-ST- said:


> Hi puckhead,
> 
> 
> 
> What is this?



The intro music to the Batman cartoon


----------



## Beach Bob

Jim DaddyO said:


> The intro music to the Batman cartoon


ohhhh.. that's just bad....


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Beach Bob said:


> ohhhh.. that's just bad....


Yeah......I love it!


----------



## bluzfish

Jim DaddyO said:


> The intro music to the Batman cartoon


That has now replaced the Mini-Wheats jingle that sometimes creeps into my brain like a red hot needle.

Good thing for me that we have somewhat effective gun control in Canada...


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

Didn't he have a supporting role in the Lord of the Rings trilogy? Or did he end up on the clear-cutting room floor?


----------



## cheezyridr

http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?sound=rimshot


----------



## Intrepid

laristotle said:


>


Very cool, but creepy.


----------



## puckhead

remember this guy? he's running for mayor
http://www.theprovince.com/news/dru...psody+from+back+runs+mayor/8948769/story.html


----------



## Intrepid

I think he has a shot at it. At least he kept my attention throughout the video and can sing while under pressure.


puckhead said:


> remember this guy? he's running for mayor
> http://www.theprovince.com/news/dru...psody+from+back+runs+mayor/8948769/story.html


----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;ol1wxsN411k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol1wxsN411k[/video]


----------



## Intrepid

Quote from Baldezar: "I hate GC as they are composed of infidels and scoundrels."


----------



## Intrepid

Cats can get along with anyone.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Intrepid

Robert1950 said:


>


Darn, that looks fine. Is that yours?


----------



## Robert1950

Intrepid said:


> Darn, that looks fine. Is that yours?


*I wish !!!*


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## cheezyridr

i used to have the simpson's progression of man on a t-shirt.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> i used to have the simpson's progression of man on a t-shirt.


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## Shark

...............


----------



## zontar




----------



## fretboard

Haven't gone through all 24 pages here - but I just saw this and thought it falls under the heading of "neat"...

[video=vimeo;67995158]http://vimeo.com/67995158[/video]


----------



## puckhead




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Milkman

Intrepid said:


> Holy crap that was ugly.



_Some_body was happy to see Labour Day.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Shark

........................


----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;R32by29mSsE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R32by29mSsE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

One or two?


----------



## zontar




----------



## puckhead

zontar said:


>


Looks like Tommy Salo, where the Belerusian's stunned and eliminated Sweden in the 2002 Olympics.
By the rules governing international hockey (IIHF), the play is supposed to be blown dead when a shot hits the goalie's mask.
Tough break. Salo's career never really recovered.


----------



## Guest

more pumpkins.


----------



## Intrepid

Now that's creative. From a University town perhaps?


laristotle said:


> more pumpkins.


----------



## zontar

puckhead said:


> Looks like Tommy Salo, where the Belerusian's stunned and eliminated Sweden in the 2002 Olympics.
> By the rules governing international hockey (IIHF), the play is supposed to be blown dead when a shot hits the goalie's mask.
> Tough break. Salo's career never really recovered.


Yeah, that's Salo.


----------



## zontar




----------



## puckhead

OK, puckhead, so you make this thread for things that you find neat.
what sort of thing do you think should be in here?
a bear playing tetherball you say? sold!

[video=youtube;Vz_JCip9Ihs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz_JCip9Ihs[/video]


----------



## keto

puckhead said:


> OK, puckhead, so you make this thread for things that you find neat.
> what sort of thing do you think should be in here?
> a bear playing tetherball you say? sold!
> 
> [video=youtube;Vz_JCip9Ihs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz_JCip9Ihs[/video]


LOL Incredible! Looks to be a good sized bear too, don't think I'd run out and challenge it to a match


----------



## puckhead




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## puckhead

http://twistedsifter.com/2013/08/maps-that-will-help-you-make-sense-of-the-world/
some neat ones here.


internet usage throughout the day


----------



## puckhead

pretty city in the fog


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Shark

I wonder why I can't post pics without text anymore? Hmm.


----------



## puckhead

designs for Tokyo's $1.3 billion Olympic stadium


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

I just took this. I swear half a protein shake just came out of my nose.

The funny thing is, I had just chased him out of my guitar cave. I think he was hiding?


----------



## mhammer

Now THAT is funny. Curiosity may not have killed him, but it did get him a gooey neck!

My son sent me something neat this morning, that Rush fans, and even non-fans, should check out. He wrote:

"
I forget if I've mentioned, but there's a character on Archer who is a sort of pet project for one of the writers. This character, Kreiger, is a mad scientist on staff at the spy agency in the show who's two hobbies are circumventing all ethics and Rush.


He has a van he constantly repaints with transformed Rush covers. Here are the 4 that have appeared so far in the show:

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110423152630/archer/images/c/c1/KriegersVan.png

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120127080950/archer/images/3/38/Vanispheres.JPG

http://www.rushisaband.com/images/201301/2604.f.jpg

http://www.rushisaband.com/images/201203/2238.f.jpg "


----------



## Guest

I like watching Archer. Haven't seen the episodes with the Rush van. Yet.


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Robert1950

Grand-daughters. 

Originally I was trying to get a WTF look pix for another thread, but all she could do in front of the camera was be cute. Maybe when I'm back in Alberta for Christmas,... but I doubt it.


----------



## puckhead

WTF is that? A rabbit?


zontar said:


>


----------



## Guest

Cousin It's pet?


----------



## cheezyridr

back in the day i used to know this guy who had really long hair, and he was short. he used to do the cousin it thing all the time, by putting all his hair to the front and pinning it with his shades. it was really funny....in 1978.hahahaha


----------



## zontar

puckhead said:


> WTF is that? A rabbit?


Yes, it is a rabbit.

Good eye.


----------



## puckhead

> Yes, it is a rabbit.
> 
> Good eye.


did it melt?


----------



## sulphur

Here`s a pic of my grand-niece Cassidy, in the patch...


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## mhammer

My wife just forwarded me this. This goes several orders of magnitude beyond "neat".

If you think you've seen great baby pictures, get a load of these. Just mind-blowing. : http://www.boredpanda.org/wengenn-in-wonderland-sioin-queenie-liao/


----------



## sulphur

Those are incredible pics Mark!

Somebody has a lot of time and sewing skills, by the looks of it.


----------



## bluzfish

What a fantastic creative mind came up with all those baby scenarios and committed the time and materials to stage the photos. Just wow.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


You may have heard the apocryphal story of composer John Cage's introduction to an anechoic chamber like that. He inquired what the loud noise was that he heard, and learned that it was the sound of the blood rushing through his ears. I've been in one and they ARE pretty creepy.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


I would like to try it. What would panic me is if I suddenly stopped hearing my heart beat.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> You may have heard the apocryphal story of composer John Cage's introduction to an anechoic chamber like that. He inquired what the loud noise was that he heard, and learned that it was the sound of the blood rushing through his ears. I've been in one and they ARE pretty creepy.



I'd like to sleep there.


----------



## bluzfish

I've been in one. It is very disorienting and I wanted to get out of there asap after a few minutes. First thing is I had no sense of balance, then I started to hear my internal organs functioning, then I felt a fear of exploding or imploding, I'm not sure which, and then... I had enough.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


>


No wonder the guy on the right is frowning; the guy on the left is so weird looking!


----------



## cheezyridr

i can't look at that without thinking of son#1. he sat on my knee and watched many films of all kinds, from birth. he was about 4 at most, when a rerun of that twilight zone episode came on. days later, crossing the living room in our apt, he stops in the middle and breaks out in the most awesome shatner impression i ever saw. _there's....some...thing....on the wing!!!!! _ he dramatically says, while posing like him in his seat, about to really lose it. then he just goes right back into toddler mode and went about his day. as long as i live i'll never forget it. i guess you had to be there, but in the moment it was so funny i could hardly breathe


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> i can't look at that without thinking of son#1. he sat on my knee and watched many films of all kinds, from birth. he was about 4 at most, when a rerun of that twilight zone episode came on. days later, crossing the living room in our apt, he stops in the middle and breaks out in the most awesome shatner impression i ever saw. _there's....some...thing....on the wing!!!!! _ he dramatically says, while posing like him in his seat, about to really lose it. then he just goes right back into toddler mode and went about his day. as long as i live i'll never forget it. i guess you had to be there, but in the moment it was so funny i could hardly breathe


Gotta love kids...


----------



## mhammer

bluzfish said:


> I've been in one. It is very disorienting and I wanted to get out of there asap after a few minutes. First thing is I had no sense of balance, then I started to hear my internal organs functioning, then I felt a fear of exploding or imploding, I'm not sure which, and then... I had enough.


I had a triple bypass in 2000 (my own little "Y2K" experience), and when the chest cavity seal is broken (especially with blood flow being increased substantially, as a result of surgery), you hear your heartbeat like somebody suddenly kicking the bathroom door with their Doc Maartens while you're trying to take a leak. It is an extremely distracting THUD---THUD---THUD that feels like it shakes your head. If sitting in an anechoic for protracted periods is anything like that, believe me, you don't want it.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## mhammer

My son sent me the link to this scene from the show _*Arche*_r, in which there is a crossover from the show _*Bob's Burgers*_, combined with a scene from the Cronenberg movie _*A History of Violence*_. You can even see Jimmy Pesto's across the street. I was previously unaware that the actor who voices Archer, also does Bob.

brilliant....

[video=youtube;q0_fRZi2lbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0_fRZi2lbU[/video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


I'm not a fan of skulls and skeletons but I have to admit that is a neat look bike; not very comfortable looking though.


----------



## puckhead

http://www.theprovince.com/health/m...ps+guys+healthy+study+says/9092620/story.html

[h=2]Men need a minimum of two guys' nights a week to maintain good health[/h]

/forwarded to wife


----------



## Shark

This is a picture. The dots are not moving.


----------



## mhammer

That pic had me laughing. You say to yourself "Well _of course _they're not moving", and then you find yourself thinking "Wait a sec, did that thing move?"

I don't have the picture to demonstrate, because we missed snagging the picture as we passed it, which is a real disappointment for me. But a few weeks ago, when my wife and I drove to NYC, we noticed that 20min east of Scranton PA, there is a town called Newfoundland (postal code 18445). We got a huge kick out of seeing the highway sign on the I-84 that pointed to "Newfoundland 1 mile ->". 

You don't usually see many road signs, in _this_ country, pointing to where to turn off for Newfoundland. :applouse:


----------



## zontar




----------



## Shark

mhammer said:


> That pic had me laughing. You say to yourself "Well _of course _they're not moving", and then you find yourself thinking "Wait a sec, did that thing move?"
> 
> I don't have the picture to demonstrate, because we missed snagging the picture as we passed it, which is a real disappointment for me. But a few weeks ago, when my wife and I drove to NYC, we noticed that 20min east of Scranton PA, there is a town called Newfoundland (postal code 18445). We got a huge kick out of seeing the highway sign on the I-84 that pointed to "Newfoundland 1 mile ->".
> 
> You don't usually see many road signs, in _this_ country, pointing to where to turn off for Newfoundland. :applouse:


I'd love to get to our Newfieland one day. I've been all over Canada, pretty much, but never farther east than Tronno. 

I wonder how much those dots move for you? It would be interesting to be able to measure the difference each person sees and why they appear to move more for some people than others.


----------



## mhammer

Shark said:


> I'd love to get to our Newfieland one day. I've been all over Canada, pretty much, but never farther east than Tronno.


You'd like it. Heck, I don't know who _wouldn'_t like it. Lived there for an ill-fated semester at MUN, and was blessed to have the legendary Figgy Duff ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figgy_Duff ) come to a house party where I was living and play with them. St. John's is a LOT different now than when I lived there.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## LexxM3

*The Impossible Music of Black MIDI*










http://rhizome.org/editorial/2013/sep/23/impossible-music-black-midi/


----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Shark

mhammer said:


> St. John's is a LOT different now than when I lived there.


Is that mostly just an increase in size?


----------



## Shark

..............


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur

[video=youtube;1hsDn2kNriI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hsDn2kNriI[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr

cool video, but they skipped the entire tokugawa period in japan, and the boshin war that marked the beginning of the mejii era. i would have liked it better if they were readable (most were not) they also skipped almost all of china's history up until the first sino-japanese war. there were a shit ton of battles fought in n america that were also skipped.


----------



## puckhead

i find this very neat

Passengers onboard a B.C. Ferries sailing on October 31 were treated to a special sight when a pod of approximately 1,000 dolphins began to swim alongside the ferry vessel. (video)
http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2013/11/close-encounter-with-1000-dolphins-off-the-gulf-islands/


----------



## blam

Robert1950 said:


>


some one say name?


----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


>


I think visual puns are neat...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## puckhead




----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Guest




----------



## puckhead

love that boat. must confuse the hell out of some poor fish


----------



## puckhead




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

puckhead said:


> love that boat. must confuse the hell out of some poor fish


or swimmer. surf boarder.


----------



## sulphur

Ha!


----------



## Steadfastly

puckhead said:


>


If that's what I must do to get food, hey, I'm willing! Cute dog.


----------



## zontar

The unknown dog...


----------



## puckhead

1983 prototype. the first iphone


----------



## zontar




----------



## puckhead

on this day in 1969, Sesame Street made its debut.
here is a pic from the pilot being filmed


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## zontar

puckhead said:


> on this day in 1969, Sesame Street made its debut.
> here is a pic from the pilot being filmed


Wow--Frank Oz looks so, well, young I guess...

Of course this was ages ago.


----------



## bzrkrage

http://www.kittendales.com/Kittendales_Calendar.html


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Our dog has become quite compulsive about licking. So we got her a binky.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950

Jaguar F Type. Only a lottery win have me in that seat. Sigh.


----------



## sulphur

Ha! That's hilarious Jim!


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar




----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


>


Shouldn't they be wearing eye protection?

-

- - - Updated - - -

Cat Eye Nebula


----------



## cheezyridr

Steadfastly said:


> Shouldn't they be wearing eye protection?
> 
> -
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Cat Eye Nebula



if you like that, then this link is for you

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/archivepix.html


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> if you like that, then this link is for you
> 
> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/archivepix.html



I have a whole plethora of Hubble pics saved in my pictures file. They are simply amazing when you think of the power and beauty that has been created in the heavens.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Sneaky

Here is a motherlode of neat things you can buy....

http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/


----------



## Robert1950

Vintage Bugattis


----------



## mhammer

Sneaky said:


> Here is a motherlode of neat things you can buy....
> 
> http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/


Some neat things in there. Some clearly "joke shop" material, and some just plain sad (e.g., Batman snuggie)


----------



## zontar

Sneaky said:


> Here is a motherlode of neat things you can buy....
> 
> http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/


Some of that is cool, but I wouldn't buy.
Some of it is sick (Not in a good way)
Some I shake my head at.
Some of it I want.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Boat sinks. 3 days later, divers on a recovery mission for bodies see this:

[video]http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/news-video/video-raw-divers-find-man-alive-in-sunken-tugboat/article15739527/[/video]


----------



## mhammer

Yeah, amazing, eh? You know, when there is some building collapse of some kind, and they find someone alive after 5 or 7 days, there's always a small part of me that wonders if the person didn't crawl into that space, post-collapse, just for the attention. In this case, there is absolutely no doubt. I tell you, THERE is a guy whose body makes efficient use of oxygen.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Wow, just, WOW! I'm pretty sure the guy was really happy to be saved!
Glad they find him!


----------



## smorgdonkey

mhammer said:


> In this case, there is absolutely no doubt. I tell you, THERE is a guy whose body makes efficient use of oxygen.


Imagine the thought processes during those nearly 3 days...you know you are in a sunken boat...you are pretty sure that you are going to die there. Then some diver comes along. Unreal.


----------



## puckhead




----------



## Guest

Nice tits!? teats!?


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## puckhead

those particular crop-circle-aliens are REALLY intricate.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;Go9rf9GmYpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go9rf9GmYpM#t=16[/video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## puckhead




----------



## puckhead




----------



## zontar

Now we need Watt on second...


----------



## zontar




----------



## puckhead




----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> Nice tits!? teats!?


FFS Larry, I can't unsee that!

- - - Updated - - -

I think it's neat that I've always woken up from a deep sleep b/c I had to go to the bathroom instead of shitting the bed. And segue to some Laffs jokes.


----------



## Frank Fargon

Hahaha,Torontoooooo!







eheheh


----------



## Option1

[video=youtube;OWoQpzdB5gs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWoQpzdB5gs[/video]

Neil


----------



## Beach Bob

And that is precisely what would have to happen if I were to sing....


----------



## Milkman

Option1 said:


> [video=youtube;OWoQpzdB5gs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWoQpzdB5gs[/video]
> 
> Neil


Good one, and sadly, too close to reality.


----------



## Adcandour

A buddy was telling me about a guy who frequented Britney Spears concerts to record them and then strip them down, so all you could here was her actual voice. Apparently, she was amazing - not.


I'm bringing 'not' back, BTW.


----------



## puckhead

Pretty neat way to store your patch cords


----------



## zontar

puckhead said:


> Pretty neat way to store your patch cords


Now I kind of want to do that.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

adcandour said:


> A buddy was telling me about a guy who frequented Britney Spears concerts to record them and then strip them down, so all you could here was her actual voice. Apparently, she was amazing - not.
> 
> 
> I'm bringing 'not' back, BTW.


 yeah, but for a while, she was the sexiest woman on the planet


----------



## Guest

hey, it's v'ger!


----------



## Guest

something wrong with this picture.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> yeah, but for a while, she was the sexiest woman on the planet


Is it me, or does she bear a striking resemblance to Jesse Pinkman...but with eye liner?


----------



## cheezyridr

britney has better eyebrows, and a better chin. and boobs, too


----------



## shoretyus

Is this now a game? whippee...She needs cord hair


----------



## cheezyridr

nah, see the bald part of bald britney isn't what makes her sexy. it's just an indication of something else. in this case, it indicates that she was at that time, batshit crazy. any man who has had sex with more than 3 women, knows a true fact about women:

the crazier a woman is, the more prone to violence, the better she is in bed. 100% of the time, this is the case. 
it's the crAzy in britney which "floats my boat" - not the shaved head. sinead oconnor is crazy, but she's the wrong kind of crazy. she's the kind of crazy all men hate. even gay men, i suspect. she's a man eater. she's automatically better than you, because you have a dick


----------



## puckhead




----------



## puckhead

these images are amazing. Musical Instruments from the inside
i can't seem to hotlink off of the site 

http://www.boredpanda.org/musical-instruments-photographed-from-inside/


----------



## greco

Thanks for the link. Very cool indeed! 

To all...be sure to look at all the other pics.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer

Very cool. My first thought, when I saw the pic that dave/greco linked to, was that someone had designed a room that was intended to look like the inside of a guitar. Then I looked a little closer and realized it wasn't a room, but a guitar itself.


----------



## Steadfastly

mhammer said:


> Very cool. My first thought, when I saw the pic that dave/greco linked to, was that someone had designed a room that was intended to look like the inside of a guitar. Then I looked a little closer and realized it wasn't a room, but a guitar itself.


I didn't get that until I read your post. It does look like a room, I mean a guitar.


----------



## greco

mhammer said:


> Very cool. My first thought, when I saw the pic that dave/greco linked to, was that someone had designed a room that was intended to look like the inside of a guitar. Then I looked a little closer and realized it wasn't a room, but a guitar itself.





Steadfastly said:


> I didn't get that until I read your post. It does look like a room, I mean a guitar.


Actually fellows, I hate to rain on the parade or be too "picky", but I'm almost sure that the pic is of the inside of a violin...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

looks like a violin to me.
but, yeah. would make one hell of a room.


----------



## cheezyridr

[video=youtube_share;jJ3cWWNXBHg]http://youtu.be/jJ3cWWNXBHg[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

greco said:


> Actually fellows, I hate to rain on the parade or be too "picky", but I'm almost sure that the pic is of the inside of a violin...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


As soon as I typed guitar, I knew it was wrong and wondered if someone would pick up on it. Kudos to you, Dave. Actually, I thought it was perhaps a bass guitar but you are correct with violin.


----------



## Adcandour

Looking for your next axe? I'm definitely interested.

http://mobile.geek.com/latest/253083-physics-exploiting-axe-splits-wood-in-record-time


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> [video=youtube_share;jJ3cWWNXBHg]http://youtu.be/jJ3cWWNXBHg[/video]



Emmet Otter's Jug band Christmas has long been a family favourite in our home.


----------



## cheezyridr

ain't no hole in my wash tub.....yet! hahahaha


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

you guys may have seen this already, but just in case


----------



## mhammer

This is why HRH is valuable. She has met and conversed with more heads of state than virtually any other human being.


----------



## bluzfish

*I knew it!!!!*


----------



## smorgdonkey

Not so 'neat' but just flat-out bizarre...the story of 'Bronies':

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...ronies-adult-male-fans-of-my-little-pony.html


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## puckhead




----------



## Guest

there still are uses for cassettes.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

wtf were they thinking!? wonder if some exec got canned for this.

[video=youtube;OeG3dwk8D6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeG3dwk8D6w[/video]


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> wtf were they thinking!? wonder if some exec got canned for this.
> 
> [video=youtube;OeG3dwk8D6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeG3dwk8D6w[/video]


It feels like a fake commercial to me.
Doesn't mean it can't be humourous, but I think someone was spoofing Grey Poupon.


----------



## smorgdonkey

zontar said:


> It feels like a fake commercial to me.
> Doesn't mean it can't be humourous, but I think someone was spoofing Grey Poupon.


I'm with you on that.


----------



## Guest

maybe I should edit in a 'lol'.


----------



## Guest

to make up for the vid.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> to make up for the vid.


I have to get one of those--and I did start a thread to say so--so I approve of it being on this page as well.


----------



## puckhead




----------



## puckhead

the thing that surprises me is that Kobe is just watching


----------



## puckhead




----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

zontar said:


> It feels like a fake commercial to me.
> Doesn't mean it can't be humourous, but I think someone was spoofing Grey Poupon.


My 18 year-old told me about that one. I suspect you're right. or else it was meant to be outrageous enough to turn into a meme, then pulled from the air. Mind you, these days, it's hard to tell the difference between real ads and well-produced spoofs. I expect Terry O'Reilly will have something to say about it in the fall.


----------



## puckhead

so perfect


----------



## Guest

courtesy of cheezyridr


----------



## Guest

well, funny as apposed to neat.

[video=youtube;yny0VDxgNwQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yny0VDxgNwQ[/video]


----------



## greco

Larry...that was so funny! 
Thanks so much for posting it! 
My wife and I are killin' ourselves with laughter.

That poor officer.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## puckhead




----------



## mhammer

puckhead said:


>


Pretty much sums it up, AFAIC.

In 2000, I had some work done on my "transmission", and as they wheeled me into the OR on a gurney, I saw a can of WD40 sitting on the counter. I was about to have my second angioplasty, which involves inserting a tube in a major blood vessel. The tube is probably only a little smaller in diameter than the red one that comes with the spray can, and my first thought, albeit in a drugged state, was "Boy, is there anything that stuff _can't f_ix?".


----------



## puckhead

the things you learn when you spend decades on a bus

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152706325853453


----------



## mhammer

21 things McDonald's sells that you can't get in the USA.

https://trove.com/me/content/76wFc?...dgets&utm_campaign=wpsrTrendingExternal-1-opt


----------



## puckhead




----------



## Guest

pic's caught at the right moment.


----------



## cheezyridr

this link is funny http://sosickwithit.com/2014/01/08/expectation-vs-reality-16-pics/#


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> this link is funny http://sosickwithit.com/2014/01/08/expectation-vs-reality-16-pics/#


Now I want to go do this...


----------



## Guest

a cup holder that will make sure your drink survives

[video=youtube;oJEnEfonGGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJEnEfonGGY[/video]


----------



## Beach Bob

Or, you could just put a lid on your drink....


----------



## Guest




----------



## smorgdonkey

laristotle said:


>



That one is so classic.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I should get somebody to do that with my picture...


----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## bluzfish

Now here is evidence of an architect with a great sense of humour. Check it out on Google Earth. It's a real building.










Nice bush too.


----------



## Guest

I wonder if that's a steakhouse?


----------



## Hamstrung

Love this!


----------



## mhammer

Hey, we all knew that roadies work like dogs!

But brilliant.


----------



## Sneaky

[video=youtube;9J7GpVQCfms]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J7GpVQCfms&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Beach Bob

Sneaky said:


> [video=youtube;9J7GpVQCfms]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J7GpVQCfms&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


Well, that's pretty cool. I bet the 3rd or 4th generation of it would work pretty well....but I also bet that the initial ones are pretty flaky...


----------



## bluzfish

Beach Bob said:


> Well, that's pretty cool. I bet the 3rd or 4th generation of it would work pretty well....but I also bet that the initial ones are pretty flaky...


Not sure about having to shave my arms every morning though.


----------



## Milkman

I got this at Teothihuacan, Mexico. It's carved from obsidian with pyrite.

It's a thing I find neat.


----------



## Steadfastly

Milkman said:


> I got this at Teothihuacan, Mexico. It's carved from obsidian with pyrite.
> 
> It's a thing I find neat.
> 
> View attachment 11175


I thought it was someone's idea of a joke for a goalie mask. I must be from Canada, eh?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

Steadfastly said:


> I thought it was someone's idea of a joke for a goalie mask. I must be from Canada, eh?


Actually it would make a cool looking goalie mask.

I watched the artist finish the piece. In natural light it glitters nicely.

Made within sight of the third largest pyramid on the planet.


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Steadfastly

sulphur said:


> View attachment 11217
> 
> 
> View attachment 11218
> 
> 
> View attachment 11219


You just made me laugh out loud. Being from NB, we used to not only get lots of snow but lots of drifting. You would shovel the driveway and in a short time had to go shovel it again because of the drifting.


----------



## Sneaky

Milkman said:


> Actually it would make a cool looking goalie mask.
> 
> I watched the artist finish the piece. In natural light it glitters nicely.
> 
> Made within sight of the third largest pyramid on the planet.


You could hide your weed in there too, I'll bet.


----------



## GTmaker

So ...back in the sixties when the Americans wanted to land on the moon, they first sent a crew to just circle the moon and come back home.
While going around the moon and on the "other, dark side" a funny thing happened.
When they woke up , it was the first time in history that a human could not see our Earth.

I though that was cool...

G.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I was sharpening a plane blade today on the water stone and put it on the table to take a pic. As I went to focus the camera, the reflection of the trees in the yard through the window came into focus....click.












What I was going for originally:


----------



## Option1

Well seen, well caught, Jim.

Neil


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


>


Five bucks says wonderwoman is spreading her legs.


----------



## cheezyridr

no, that's the profile of her torso, with super lego dude pushin at some side-boob.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> Five bucks says wonderwoman is spreading her legs.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

At this time of year, little kids and not so little kids, opening presents.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

1000 likes!


----------



## Guest

These are 3-D printed sculptures designed to animate when spun under a strobe light. The 
placement of the appendages is determined by the same method nature uses in pinecones 
and sunflowers. The rotation speed is synchronized to the strobe so that one flash occurs 
every time the sculpture turns 137.5º—the golden angle. If you count the number of spirals 
on any of these sculptures you will find that they are always Fibonacci numbers.

[video=youtube;5Pnr21VP_-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Pnr21VP_-k[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr

i learned a little about that stuff a couple of yrs ago in the most random way. it's pretty interesting, and makes you think.


----------



## Guest




----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


>


That's adorable!


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I've done that sort of thing in newspapers when there's a picture of four people.
I offended someone once changing the Beatles to Kiss...


----------



## sulphur




----------



## puckhead

Canadian passport under black light.


----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guest

Flipped over Iceberg.


----------



## cheezyridr

what they don't tell ya is how it got flipped over. aliens of course


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> Flipped over Iceberg.


Wow! That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## shoretyus

Rolls Royce dually pickup...er truck ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rolls-Royce...p-Truck-1-Ton-Dually-/291387155798?rmvSB=true


----------



## Guest

for the pretentious farmer?


----------



## mhammer

Digging the Rolls pickup. Now I want to see a limo that has a '63 Corvair front.


----------



## Guest

not sure of the year.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

Dog in canoe. Lab/Corgi with a very low centre of gravity, and a great temperment, kind of a lab experiment. I live for these moments.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tarbender

Does the dog fish too????


----------



## Electraglide

Tarbender said:


> Does the dog fish too????


Only for cat fish I suspect.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3791655424702


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

Tarbender said:


> Does the dog fish too????


No, but he can watch. We had a long haired dog that loved to roll in dead fish on the beach. That was fun to wash out.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> No, but he can watch. We had a long haired dog that loved to roll in dead fish on the beach. That was fun to wash out.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Dog hair is fairly good for making dry flies. Yours would be good for Black Gnats on a #10 or smaller hook.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Somehow, I think that's what they would do.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Montreal traffic cam.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3791655424702


Are these GC members?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3791655424702


Who said you could video this and where's my pudding damn it. They said there would be pudding if I sang so where's my pudding.


----------



## Guest

How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?


Wrong, do it again.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Montreal traffic cam.


When I lived in the Okanagan and these guys would go through cats and small dogs would go missing.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Wrong, do it again.


stand still laddy!


----------



## Electraglide

Behind the bike sheds? 
You know, there might be a song here. Neat.


----------



## Guest

Maybe, who knows.
But, please.
No dark sarcasm.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> Maybe, who knows.
> But, please.
> No dark sarcasm.


Especially in the classroom.

And no dark sunglasses either...


----------



## Electraglide

Dark sunglasses.




There were wolves living on the ridge back of my brothers place when I lived in the cabin there. On more than one cold winters night it sounded like this.




Sometimes I'd wake up to hear the dogs barking from under the bed and the wolves answering back from outside the door. Was interesting times between the wolves, bears, cougars and other furry creatures with sharp teeth and long claws. Winchester and Smith and Wesson were my friends.


----------



## Mooh

Did I post this already?

Kingston Ontario. Any city that names a street after one of its bands has to be okay. I knew almost nothing about the place until my kid went to Queens, but I like what I've seen.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Did I post this already?
> 
> Kingston Ontario. Any city that names a street after one of its bands has to be okay. I knew almost nothing about the place until my kid went to Queens, but I like what I've seen.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Just don't be a pedestrian there.


----------



## Gearhead88

Today's sunset , looking southwest off my deck ................


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mooh

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Peace, Mooh.


Well now there's something happening here.


----------



## Tarbender

Mooh said:


> Peace, Mooh.


For what its worth I like it...


----------



## Gearhead88

I found another sunset off my back porch pic


----------



## ed2000




----------



## cheezyridr

cool, but you know they get way BIGGER than that, right? here area few, and STILL not the biggest











the helis don't get as big. i _SUSPECT_ it's because being so much harder to control and fly, and they could easily chop someone in half.


----------



## ed2000

My warped sense of humour found this really funny...it's all about comedic timing.


----------



## skilsaw

Tried the RC Glider hobby for 6 years. Became very good at building them and fixing them because I never became fully proficient at flying them. An important piece of my equipment was a crash recovery module made by Glad Bags.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ed2000

Disclaimer: Don't try this. Watch to the end If you thought your vehicle is fast.


----------



## Guest




----------

